# Last dealer charlie chat and 921



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I just talked to my local dealer trying to pre-order the 921. He said that he heard on the dealer charlie chat the Mr. Ergen said that the 921 would not be out until Christmas. Can anyone verify this?

Thanks,


Ken


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Ken, I haven't heard that from anyone here, I don't think Dish Network has mentioned any dates. What post's I read here are speculation on the release date.

I just hope it's *SOON*.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

That retailer is probably saying crap just to get you to pay for a pre-order, kind of a sales pitch.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> That retailer is probably saying crap just to get you to pay for a pre-order, kind of a sales pitch.


No, he didn't want me to pre-order since he didn't know anything about release date or price. He said charlie made the comment on the last dealer chat and I just wanted to see if anyone else could verify it.

Ken


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kstevens said:


> I just talked to my local dealer trying to pre-order the 921. He said that he heard on the dealer charlie chat the Mr. Ergen said that the 921 would not be out until Christmas. Can anyone verify this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Did he say Christmas of what year it would be out???


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

kstevens said:


> I just talked to my local dealer trying to pre-order the 921. He said that he heard on the dealer charlie chat the Mr. Ergen said that the 921 would not be out until Christmas. Can anyone verify this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Hey, that`s exactly what I have been predicting


----------



## csschrot (May 2, 2003)

Charlie said that he usally gets a new receiver 2 to 3 months before they are released. He said that he didn't have one yet so he would think sometime between Thankgiving or Christmas. Although I don't know if I can believe it. 

They also said that they are hoping to have the $1499 pkg (811, TV and Superdish) out Sept 1st. This would also be the start of the new promotions because the current promotions were extended to Aug. 31st.

They also said that they would have more details in the July Retailer Chat since they weren't ready for all the HD questions during the June Chat.

Take for what you think it is worth.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder if this will be brought up in the July Retailer Chat. I would imagine that the 811 would be released before the 921. I would also imagine that the SuperDish would be included with the 811 and the 921 and without the SuperDish out yet that would be an indication of the 811 and 921 being released.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

We all know that Charlie is the last person at Echostar to know what's happening on the technical and programming end of the business. Maybe they are holding out on giving him a 921 until it's on the market. We all know what happened with Discovery HD last year.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

csschrot said:


> Charlie said that he usally gets a new receiver 2 to 3 months before they are released.


This is interesting. So he or his family essentially use a beta product (which is beta by Echostar standards - that means it barely even corresponds to alpha in a normal development cycle). We are all complaing about how the product looks a year or two AFTER its initial release - the one prior to the release must be completely unusable. And if Charlie is really using it and not just allowing it to collect dust on his shelf, I don't understand why he tollerates such poor quality products and doesn't just fire his whole engineering and QA departments to make a point that this kind of crap will not be tolerated. Either you perform or you can take a hike. With the state of the current IT job market, he shouldn't have any problems finding qualified replacements that he can probably pay even less money than he is paying his people right now. I guarantee you he'll be getting hundreds of resumes for each position he advertises in the paper...


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

*I don't understand why he tollerates such poor quality products and doesn't just fire his whole engineering and QA departments to make a point*

Charlie knows full well why his team produces buggy products.

Because he doesn't give them the resources not to.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What a pantload of crap this thread is! 

Most of you people don't have a clue what you are talking about, 
and your wild-eyed speculation is worthless. If your posts here 
are an example of the way you actually think, I'm surprised you 
can figure out how to turn on your computers in the first place. 

What a bunch of dunces!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have seen on either the consumer or retailer charlie chat in the past where certain people like Charlie Ergen, Jim Defranco, and other certain people possibly, that they get either the receivers first or the software first with more features and see what they are like. That is understandable seeing that they did start the company up. I remember Charlie saying that his kids loved it.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Nick said:


> What a pantload of crap this thread is!
> 
> Most of you people don't have a clue what you are talking about,
> and your wild-eyed speculation is worthless. If your posts here
> ...


Man!! Talk about rude people!! Maybe you need to untighten those anal muscles a bit.

Ken


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Folks calm down. 

What has been posted here is mostly idle speculation. But in reality what are subscribers who are waiting for this equipment supposed to do? We have not been thrown any bones by Echostar on updates of the 921.

Until Echostar throws us a bone with some information speculate is all we can do.

Because the fact Charlie does not even have a 921 unit yet does not speak well for the product, as I know Charlie usually does get a test unit before anyone else.

Looks like we will be seeing the 811 out on the market first before the 921, which is a shame, but I understand good things come to those that wait.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Folks calm down.
> 
> What has been posted here is mostly idle speculation. But in reality what are subscribers who are waiting for this equipment supposed to do? We have not been thrown any bones by Echostar on updates of the 921.
> 
> ...


Is there any further varification that the 811 will be out on Sept 1. It was apparently discussed on the last dealer chat. The 811 will be all I need for now because I don't have the 6000 but have the two necessary dishes and wide screen HDTV's.


----------



## DenR (Jun 6, 2003)

I would think the release date of the 811 is driven for the most part by how many 6000's they have in stock. They wont's sell 811 until they are through their inventory.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I saw the last dealer chat and I do not believe that the 811 was mentioned. They are having a "special" Team Summit in Washington DC next month which its main feature will be HDTV including training on the new equipment and also how to install a superdish.

Should be an interesting few months coming up for HDTV fans on Dish Network.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I hope that they do not require further SBCA certification in order to install these SuperDish's. This is going to really tick off some retailers and installers.

I strongly believe 811 will be out before 921. The basic product usually comes out before the higher end product, although the 6000 is out now, there is no further 6000's in production.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Nick said:


> What a pantload of crap this thread is!
> 
> Most of you people don't have a clue what you are talking about,
> and your wild-eyed speculation is worthless. If your posts here
> ...


Don't ever change, dude! :righton:

Thanks, Nick. :goodjob: It's refreshing to hear someone finally tell it like it is. That's the first real chuckle I've had all day.


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Is there any product photos of the 811 showing the back of the unit. I am interested to see the input/outputs that this unit will offer. The only photos I have seen have shown the front of the unit.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

TomCat said:


> Don't ever change, dude! :righton:
> 
> Thanks, Nick. :goodjob: It's refreshing to hear someone finally tell it like it is. That's the first real chuckle I've had all day.


If you consider a rude, inconsiderate person refreshing, then I guess you drink from a different cup than the rest of us.

Ken


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey TomCat, if Nick will share, pass that cup over here, I need a drink. :goodjob:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Maybe when Charlie gets a 921 he will see how crappy his Dish Network looks on a HDTV and up the bitrate. Yeah, and pigs will fly....


----------

